# dream mammal



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what would be your dream mammal, time, money and experience no object?

forr me its a grizzly bear nothing else comes close.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Prolly wallabies... But there are so many that I can't be sure that one is number one. *lol*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Would have to be a large cat, probably a bengal tiger, or possibly a black panther.


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine would be my precious _Thoroughbred Tedzar, I had to leave him in Bracknell whn i left to move to newcastle and i miss him soooooo much..been nearly 3 years now 


I blacked myself out as i was covered in crap from sh*t shovelling all day _


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Elephants or Giraffes..close call between those two.










Some Giraffes today.*



*not 100% fact, though they are Giraffes and will continue to be Giraffes, this picture was not necessarily taken today and the Giraffes in question, whilst still being Giraffes, may be doing other things...probably very Giraffe related things too.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I must admit I do have a soft spot for Giraffes..it's the eyelashes that do it.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

eeeerm a giraffe?
or a armadillo
or a Tarsier


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

My dream mammal............................................Jenifer Lopez....:2thumb:


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

madaboutreptiles said:


> My dream mammal............................................Jenifer Lopez....:2thumb:


would you ride her like a pony im guessing!?!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

hippo. would be awesome


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I couldn't narrow it down to just one!! It would be either:

Binturong
Pygmy hippo
Aye Aye
Tarsier
Greater Gliders
Squirrel Gliders

They're in no particular order.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Either a male Tiger, male Lion or a male Kodiak/Polar Bear!!:no1:


----------



## tommj (Sep 29, 2008)

got to be tiger or possibly panda


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm.. would either be a Beaver.. OR a fennec fox


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Pallas cats ... I would love a few of them. Gorgeous gorgeous animals.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hyena

maybe wolf


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tiger or a wolf.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Kinkajou, Tree kangeroo, sloth, slow loris and a skunk

I couldnt choose between them :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SiUK said:


> what would be your dream mammal, time, money and experience no object?


If money were truly no object...

A huge (and I mean "square miles" not "square metres") naturalistic lagoon with a pod of bottlenose dolphins.

More realistically, I like genets, tapirs, mountain lions and zorses.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

spotted hyenas:no1: or pygmy hippo or mannatee (sp?)
stu


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mammals*

I would love an Anteater,awesome animals:no1:


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

A pack of lions or a breeding pair of sealions.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I would LOVE! a capuchin monkey :flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

In no particular order.

Aardwolf
clouded leopard
snow leopard
persian leopard
Liger
babboons 
Aye ayes
mouse lemurs
marbled polecats
spotted skunks

there's more but i'll leave it at that.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i love giraffes
but also there's a type of panda that i love but i can't remember what they're called.
OH really wants some pygmy marmosets
realistically i would love some suggies at some point.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Not really a dream nor is it anything very exotic..

Would have to be a British bulldog male,hopefully next year it will become a reality.

John


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Something big to put in an aquarium!!!:bash:


*BLUE WHALE*

:lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Any of the following:
Tapir:flrt:
Red panda:flrt:
Agouti:flrt:
Kinkajou:flrt:
Genet:flrt:
Cheetah:flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Binturong
Fennec foxes
Skunks
Prehensile tailed porcupines
Pottos

Theres more, but can't think at the moment.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

for me, would be a tiger for sure, beautiful cats


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

A family of Tapirs.
A family of Manatees/ Dugongs.
A herd of Capybaras (giant guinea pigs, how cool!)
A mischief of Rats or a syrian hamster that lived for 30 years.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Ratel.

Getting one isn't the problem, its the whole needing IMO at least 3-5 acres for it thats a swine.


----------



## syko (Jun 14, 2008)

would be a penguin for a indoor pet, elephant and ostrich tamed and can be transportation to work or school :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

a panda or a white tiger.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

syko said:


> would be a penguin for a indoor pet, elephant and ostrich tamed and can be transportation to work or school :lol2:


 your house would STINK haha


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And penguins/ostriches aren't even mammals 

That said as a kid I wanted to train and ride ostriches after seeing a National Geographic photograph of ostrich races.


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

Black Rhino, without a doubt, ever since I was small I've wanted a Rhino :flrt:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

In no particular order
A bengal Tiger
A snow leopard
A serval
A wolf pack
A fennec fox


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of fav mammals I would like to keep.










Above is a Ground Cuscus











100pts and a Blue Peter Badge for anyone who knows what this is ?.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

For me it wouldnt be anything crazy ...

If i could have anything... Id have a tribe of meerkats :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> 100pts and a Blue Peter Badge for anyone who knows what this is ?.


hmm. . a tayra?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Pouchie,

No, I think its a lot bigger than a Tayra.

I had never heard or seen one before but it was quite amazing. They actually smell like popcorn, honestly !!!!!!!.

Best wishes


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> They actually smell like popcorn, honestly !!!!!!!.


oh wow that has TOTALLY given it away!! Its a Bearcat!!!!!!!

:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fennec fox
!!!!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done :no1: :notworthy:

I guess you have heard of them before ?.

Saw this in Busch Gardens, absolutely amazing. We got to get up close to it and talk to keeper.
No chance of getting one though :sad::sad:.

Best Wishes


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Well done :no1: :notworthy:
> 
> I guess you have heard of them before ?.
> 
> ...


 
Yup. The Binturong.

I love reading about mongoose species and civets etc. Lucky lucky you for having met one :2thumb:

As for never getting one, we can dream :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Another of my favourite mammals.










Don't think it was too chuffed about me taking the photo though.

Best wishes


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't think it was too chuffed at the next photo either ?.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

kodakira said:


> Don't think it was too chuffed about me taking the photo though.
> 
> Best wishes


"It"? No wonder she wasn't to chuffed :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:neil

women do not like to be called 'it'...

you run the risk of being 'lobbed the V's'


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually Fixx, I knew it was a female, then thought about my own great physique and thought it may have man boobs.:lol2:.

How are you, hope you are doing well.

Best wishes.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

This is my dream mammal - a black Emin.

Pouchie is on the case as we speak :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> This is my dream mammal - a black Emin.
> 
> Pouchie is on the case as we speak :lol2:


 
:lol2: I'm just searching for my paintbrush ...


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aye Aye all, the way for me  They are so ugly they are beyond cute


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: I'm just searching for my paintbrush ...


:lol2::rotfl::lolsign:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Tiger
Grizzly

minds gone blank.....

cant think....


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*super safe*

if money were no object , ide have a siberian tiger or two , they would live in a huge compound with a massive den to sleep in and under the den would be my safe to keep my money in , coz the banks now only secure 500 thousand of your cash when kept with them so if they go bust you lose your dosh........so it would be kitty and barclay looking after the cash.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

denny2 said:


> if money were no object , ide have a siberian tiger or two , they would live in a huge compound with a massive den to sleep in and under the den would be my safe to keep my money in , coz the banks now only secure 500 thousand of your cash when kept with them so if they go bust you lose your dosh........so it would be kitty and barclay looking after the cash.


:lol2: thats so funny. 
except... if you had £500,000 to worry about, money probably _is _no object . you could buy two tigers and do a fab enclosure with that sort of wonga


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mine would have to be an

okapi

or african elephants


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

A Timberwolf every time. 
I mean, look at them! how could anyone NOT want one?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dream mammal?


A girlfriend ? 

: victory:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Dream mammal?
> 
> 
> A girlfriend ?
> ...


:lol2: Thats a good one.

John


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

My dream mammal would be a dolphin  

Need to win the lottery alot of times 1st haha


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

theres a few white tiger, snow leopard, cheetah, jaguar or black panther, polar bear n probably a liger (coz theyre huge)


----------

